# 8 pack Instead of 6 Pack



## Geo

So im looking into ways of getting an 8 pack, instead of a 6 pack. I know when i diet for show's etc my 6 pack comes out pretty much right away, but need some idea's on how to get the 8 pack out??

Would this be Lower ab excercises, diet, or good core work?

Any idea's?

Geo


----------



## Slamdog

i thought it was genetic... you either have 4, 6 or 8 pack...


----------



## Geo

Slamdog said:


> i thought it was genetic... you either have 4, 6 or 8 pack...


Mmmmmmm, im going to try and prove that theory wrong.

Geo


----------



## Slamdog

i could definitely be wrong... i've never seen my abs.... yet...


----------



## Geo

Slamdog said:


> i could definitely be wrong... i've never seen my abs.... yet...


You might be right dude, i just wana see if its possible?

Geo


----------



## chrisj22

I'm pretty sure it's genetics, dude.


----------



## Guest

i can feel my lower abs to make it 8 and under the right light can be seen, but i cant get it as dominant as the upper 6, my obliques aren't helping now either as they've rocketed and shadowed my lower abs lol

when i used to work my abs, i found now extra gains on the 8th


----------



## dru0111

clever fake tanning might do the job! Purely genetic I beleive?!


----------



## Nytol

Slamdog said:


> i thought it was genetic... you either have 4, 6 or 8 pack...


It is, they are not individual muscles, but tendons that cause the indents giving you the 6 pack.


----------



## smithy26

Slamdog said:


> i could definitely be wrong... i've never seen my abs.... yet...


thats because u got that scarf rapped round ure head :tongue:


----------



## TaintedSoul

smithy26 said:


> thats because u got that scarf rapped round ure head :tongue:


He's trying to sweat the fat out...


----------



## TaintedSoul

Is there any possiblity that you could have an odd number? 5 or 7?


----------



## delhibuilder

i have 5 and a half :-( . < this is a serious post.


----------



## redman

Its genetic.

The muscle is one flat sheeth called the rectus abdominous the bulges or (6 pack) is actually tendon transcripts, its like pulling string across a joint of beef.

There is no hard or fast rule saying you either have 4,6 or 8 5 or 7 or what ever. Everyone is different. look at Ronny coleman vs Flex Wheeler. I have seen people with sod all bodt fat and just a flat stomach nothing no transcripts.


----------



## weeman

same as every other muscle in your body geo,its genetic.

have said this before,you get guys that will swear to you that doing preacher curls,concentration curls etc will bring out the peak in your biceps,its nonsense,if your ment to have peaky bi's then you will have peaky bi's no matter what method you use to train them,same with things like quad sweep etc,its all predetermined.


----------



## weeman

beilwei123 said:


> I fully support you, this is my task. I hope you better:Shanghai massage|Shanghai escort|massage Shanghai|massage in Shanghai


WTF???


----------



## Baggers

beilwei123 said:


> I fully support you, this is my task. I hope you better:Shanghai massage|Shanghai escort|massage Shanghai|massage in Shanghai


This p3cker is advertising on loads of threads. Sent thread report a min ago


----------



## hackskii

I have seen that vince, thanks for that. They are getting deleted and the member in question is banned.


----------



## Guest

TaintedSoul said:


> Is there any possiblity that you could have an odd number? 5 or 7?


 I have 7, 4 on one side 3 on the other.


----------



## joeyh1485

if it's all genetics can you enhance your genetical potential with certain types of training?

For example if a persons genetics determin he has bi peaks but because he has only done barbell curls an not preformed concentration curls they are not predominant until he does this exercise to stimulate the peak even tho it is within his genetical potential to have peaks?

Hope that made sense LOL just wondering


----------



## Inked

*This link may help you get what your looking for!*






8pack!!!


----------



## weeman

joeyh1485 said:


> if it's all genetics can you enhance your genetical potential with certain types of training?
> 
> For example* if a persons genetics determin he has bi peaks but because he has only done barbell curls an not preformed concentration curls they are not predominant until he does this exercise to stimulate the peak* even tho it is within his genetical potential to have peaks?
> 
> Hope that made sense LOL just wondering


lol mate take heed,these words will serve you well,if a person is predetermined to have peaky bi's then it wouldnt matter wether he only ever did concentration curls or only ever did barbell curls,his bi's will peak exactly the same way,nothing will change that.

people need to lose this notion of 'shaping' exersices and 'mass building' exercises,there is no such thing,said it before your muscles only know one thing,stress and overload,thats it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just like jays abs are lopsided....its all genetic


----------



## hackskii

Yah, I would not mind having lopsided abs if I looked like that....


----------



## joeyh1485

ha ha me either

I'm still not ready to give up to genetics mate am determined to have bi peaks and a good quad sweep even if I am fighting a loosing battle LOL


----------



## hackskii

joeyh1485 said:


> ha ha me either
> 
> I'm still not ready to give up to genetics mate am determined to have bi peaks and a good quad sweep even if I am fighting a loosing battle LOL


Sure you can have them, but you would need to get really creative and shoot some synthol............... :lol:


----------



## weeman

not disagreeing with that mate,but it still comes out with the same results,doesnt matter if an exercise stimulates one head more than the other,the bicep is still only going to be as peaky as your genetics predetermine it to be.

think of it this way even,i dont know if you know anything about cars but i'm going to use them as an example if i can.

say a car's engine produces for example 200bhp and 100 ftlb of torque,the horse power determines the cars outright top speed and the torque determines how fast the car gets to that top speed,so lets say the car can do 130mph.

now tune that cars same engine to give 400lbft of torque but still have the power output of 200bhp remaining the same,the new found torque will blast that car along the road to 130mph for sure,but its top speed will still be exactly the same as it was before.

liken the cars horsepower to your predetermined genetic muscle shape,and liken the torque to how you train that muscle,does that make sense?


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

I've just given myself a hernia by focusing relentlessly on my lower abs, so watch out. It's just a small little bulge below the bottom abs but it always requires surgery otherwise it gets bigger and bigger until your organs are ****ed up.

Watch out.


----------



## BTID

Dwaine Chambers said:


> I've just given myself a hernia by focusing relentlessly on my lower abs, so watch out. It's just a small little bulge below the bottom abs but it always requires surgery otherwise it gets bigger and bigger until your organs are ****ed up.
> 
> Watch out.


Sh*t man... ive been constantly focusing on my lower abs! Might have to go easy on 'um now 

Have u got a pic of the bulge below the abs mate ?


----------



## Dwaine Chambers

No I haven't got a pic. It's a fatty lump below the abs in your soft tissue where the pubic hair area is. The groin, basically. I only discovered it two days ago and it's not confirmed yet, but from all my research, and the fact my dad had the same thing, I'm pretty sure that it is a hernia.

They say it's in part genetic so there's no telling who is vulnerable and who is not. You'll probably be alright.

Here's an article on bb.com on hernia prevention.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson19.htm


----------



## hackskii

Dwaine Chambers said:


> No I haven't got a pic. It's a fatty lump below the abs in your soft tissue where the pubic hair area is. The groin, basically. I only discovered it two days ago and it's not confirmed yet, but from all my research, and the fact my dad had the same thing, I'm pretty sure that it is a hernia.
> 
> They say it's in part genetic so there's no telling who is vulnerable and who is not. You'll probably be alright.
> 
> Here's an article on bb.com on hernia prevention.
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson19.htm


It is more than likely a hernia.


----------



## redman

This is only true if a fashia devides the muscle.

I.e inner outer head of the muscle, however ou cannot stress the peak or middle of the bicep just like you cannot stress the inner chest etc.



dutch_scott said:


> i will say one thing, from a science back ground, scientists have shown using elctro muscular mapping that certain exercise say the close grip ez bar curl , because of the angle your shoulder is atyour bicep long head appears to be biomechanically more at an advantage, which seems to put SLIGHTLY more stress on the outer head, hence bob chicerillos, inner grip outer head philosophy.
> 
> If your able to overload this movement, the bi being two headed has shown more growth in that head thus the shape of the outer head changing so to speak, This definately gave me more of a "peak", again so to speak. I do agree a muscle contracts as 1 unit but.... varying grips and biomechanical leverage can divert stress to different areas, My training partner snapped his long head doin preachers , the other short head distal tear doin barbell curls.
> 
> Definately shows stress can be directed to areas at origin and insertion. i believe.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> same as every other muscle in your body geo,its genetic.
> 
> have said this before,you get guys that will swear to you that doing preacher curls,concentration curls etc will bring out the peak in your biceps,its nonsense,if your ment to have peaky bi's then you will have peaky bi's no matter what method you use to train them,same with things like quad sweep etc,its all predetermined.


Is defo genetic..... I am pretty dammed certain I dont train these hard enough to look as they do.... they get less work that the rest of me yet are still ahead of the rest of me in development....

I dont do anything special either.... less than some other ppl but with better results:










even off season when i have fat over the top.... i still have the shape of those abs although they are soft to touch on the surface, but the lines are still there regardless whatever weight i am.


----------



## hackskii

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is defo genetic..... I am pretty dammed certain I dont train these hard enough to look as they do.... they get less work that the rest of me yet are still ahead of the rest of me in development....
> 
> I dont do anything special either.... less than some other ppl but with better results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even off season when i have fat over the top.... i still have the shape of those abs although they are soft to touch on the surface, but the lines are still there regardless whatever weight i am.


Oh man, I just felt a twitch. :thumb:

Oh, easy on the old man here, that is a sexy pic.

Good thing I am not on cycle you would have a stalker..............lol.....Just kidding.


----------



## weeman

yaeh hacks i agree mate,its only just now i realised Zar actually had some text surrounding that pic........lol

i make you cringe dont i Zara? lmao


----------



## Zara-Leoni

weeman said:


> yaeh hacks i agree mate,its only just now i realised Zar actually had some text surrounding that pic........lol
> 
> i make you cringe dont i Zara? lmao


naaaaahhhhhhhhh

everybody luvs weeman.... no cringing haha!


----------



## hilly

there was text that went with that pic i better check again 

Awesome abs zara.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

hilly2008 said:


> there was text that went with that pic i better check again
> 
> Awesome abs zara.


lol cheers buddy

though like a say its mostly genes.... am gner see if i can find a fat pic to show my point lol...

EDIT - found one.

I am a full 2 stone heavier in this picture than the one above (disgusting and waaay overweight I was but hey.... happens to the worst of us occasionally). Am being brave posting a fat pic but it'll give you an idea of genetic abs.... even with 2st of fat on a 5ft 2 frame they dont go away....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hamster said:


> I train mine religiously but when dieted down they are flat :confused1:


do you use any weights when training them? you could try thickening them by adding weights to your exercises, but you run the risk of also thickening your waist at the same time depending which exercises and how you do them.

again.... could just be genetics...


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Heres an 8-pack for ya.... PRL (Pete Lawson)....


----------



## hackskii

Damn, he has great genetics.............


----------



## anabolic ant

pure and simple...if you are pre-determined by your genetics to have 2,4,6,8 or even 10 abs then thats what you'll have....you may increase the size and sometimes make the shape look contorted or distorted but cannot change what you are given i'm afraid...and thats 100%!!!!!

genetics determine a whole load of things in bodybuilding!!!!


----------



## hackskii

anabolic ant said:


> pure and simple...if you are pre-determined by your genetics to have 2,4,6,8 or even 10 abs then thats what you'll have....you may increase the size and sometimes make the shape look contorted or distorted but cannot change what you are given i'm afraid...and thats 100%!!!!!
> 
> genetics determine a whole load of things in bodybuilding!!!!


Man, can't rep you again.............. :thumb:


----------



## ardsam

weeman said:


> lol mate take heed,these words will serve you well,if a person is predetermined to have peaky bi's then it wouldnt matter wether he only ever did concentration curls or only ever did barbell curls,his bi's will peak exactly the same way,nothing will change that.
> 
> people need to lose this notion of 'shaping' exersices and 'mass building' exercises,there is no such thing,said it before your muscles only know *one thing,stress and overload*,thats it.


Don't mean to be a picky nicky but this appears to be two things?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ardsam

Zara-Leoni said:


> Is defo genetic..... I am pretty dammed certain I dont train these hard enough to look as they do.... they get less work that the rest of me yet are still ahead of the rest of me in development....
> 
> I dont do anything special either.... less than some other ppl but with better results:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even off season when i have fat over the top.... i still have the shape of those abs although they are soft to touch on the surface, but the lines are still there regardless whatever weight i am.


I just can't understand how the situation arose when you are in the gym, with such inapropriate shoes on?


----------



## Guest

^^^^^^Now I have to disagree.... I think those are very appropriate shoes Zar:thumb:


----------



## anabolic ant

hackskii said:


> Man, can't rep you again.............. :thumb:


i owe you reps man...this aint reppable....i think if i didnt say this you would of beat me to it!!!

anyway...here's to spreading the love man...ooops wrong thread...feck it,still spreading the love for you scott and all that feel the love :wub:

reason why i say this....is,cos its love that makes the genetics....hehe all relevant!!!!


----------



## PRL

My abs are poor and I've been working over time on them the last 6 months. Hopefully I'll get a deep and thicker 8 pac.

Thanks for posting Zara Hun. x


----------



## PRL

Hamster said:


> Your Ab's look mighty fine to me! :wink:
> 
> Are you training them any different now than before and if so...what are you doing for them?


Only ever started training them properly back in 2006 during my contest prep. Didn't really do any for the next 2 years and it showed when I got back on stage.

Now I want them thicker and deeper. I know they are a lot stronger now cos i dont get ab crap when performing ab exercises with weights.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ardsam said:


> I just can't understand how the situation arose when you are in the gym, with such inapropriate shoes on?


never watched a womans bodybuilding class????? :confused1:

we have to practice you know lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

zeus87529 said:


> ^^^^^^Now I have to disagree.... I think those are very appropriate shoes Zar:thumb:


So do I.... I'd wear them all the time if I could drive in the bloody things haha :laugh:


----------



## weeman

ardsam said:


> I just can't understand how the situation arose when you are in the gym, with such inapropriate shoes on?


lol i didnt even see this comment before (think i musta been to preoccupied with Zara's pic lol)

You prob dont train at a gym with many competitive women in it mate otherwise this sort of thing wouldnt be an unusual site to you,in our kind of gyms its no more unusual than guys standing posing with their trousers round their ankles........(cue weeman with a blatent shot of his ab's) :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Damn weeman, I almost got a chubbie with that pic..

Did you take that sock out of your shorts after the shot was taken? :lol:


----------



## weeman

hackskii said:


> Damn weeman, I almost got a chubbie with that pic..
> 
> Did you take that sock out of your shorts after the shot was taken? :lol:


it was just a good angle for the mighty prawn that day lmao


----------



## shorty

pmsl..weeman got an hard-on looking at himself :lol: :lol:.... mind you.. so did i :cool2: :innocent:


----------



## weeman

Hamster said:


> Great physique....even better trouser snake!!!!...how big!!!!


lol ta,its no that big,but you'll see for yourself once your in the adult lounge lol



shorty said:


> pmsl..weeman got an hard-on looking at himself :lol: :lol:.... mind you.. so did i :cool2: :innocent:


lol i know i said its no that big but if that was it hard i would be depressed lmao:thumb:


----------



## ardsam

weeman said:


> lol i didnt even see this comment before (think i musta been to preoccupied with Zara's pic lol)
> 
> You prob dont train at a gym with many competitive women in it mate otherwise this sort of thing wouldnt be an unusual site to you,in our kind of gyms its no more unusual than guys standing posing with their trousers round their ankles........(cue weeman with a blatent shot of his ab's) :thumb:


Yeah I must say my gym has alot of big guys etc but not competing bodybuilders!

Hardly any women and they are there for fitness (although it is a weights gym not your normal commercial ****e!)


----------



## hackskii

If I pulled my pants down at the gym and took a pic, they would terminate my membership at LA Fitness.

That and a bunch of people would be blowing chunks everywhere, not to mention extreme embarrasment. I would never be able to hold my head high again.


----------



## anabolic ant

i've cracked it....the way to change your 6 pack into an 8 pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

when you have your 6 pack....go down the shop....and buy 2 more and put this with your 6 pack....and then you have an 8 pack.....bloody genius i tell yee!!!

pooh i know,but thats about as close as you'll ever get to changing the pack numbers....just cannot alter genetics....just increase the size and distort the shape etc etc!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

anabolic ant said:


> i've cracked it....the way to change your 6 pack into an 8 pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> when you have your 6 pack....go down the shop....and buy 2 more and put this with your 6 pack....and then you have an 8 pack.....bloody genius i tell yee!!!
> 
> pooh i know,but thats about as close as you'll ever get to changing the pack numbers....just cannot alter genetics....just increase the size and distort the shape etc etc!!!!


I sneakily suspect if i got lean enough there may be another 2 in there that you cant see for fat, but i dunno if it will ever happen.... :laugh:

If it did though you can be damm sure the bikini bottoms will be low cut that year :laugh:


----------



## shorty

anabolic ant said:


> i've cracked it....the way to change your 6 pack into an 8 pack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> when you have your 6 pack....go down the shop....and buy 2 more and put this with your 6 pack....and then you have an 8 pack.....bloody genius i tell yee!!!


dam!! i had an 8 pack but drank 3 and now its all uneven... if i was hacks i'd be making an "i love you" thread :lol: :beer:


----------



## weeman

Hamster said:


> Just send me a picture to keep me going :wink:


pm me your email addy and i'll send a pic,not saying you will be happy with it like but i'll defo send a pic:whistling: :innocent:


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> I sneakily suspect if i got lean enough there may be another 2 in there that you cant see for fat, but i dunno if it will ever happen.... :laugh:
> 
> If it did though you can be damm sure the bikini bottoms will be low cut that year :laugh:


I'm with Zara on this. To see my 8 pac I had to be very depleted. Normally I only see 6.


----------



## Spartan301

Hamster said:


> Just send me a picture to keep me going :wink:


and it always used to be the guys on here asking for pics!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

PRL said:


> I'm with Zara on this. To see my 8 pac I had to be very depleted. Normally I only see 6.


c'mon petey we'll be the abshow next yr.... see how good we can get 'em hehe


----------



## PRL

Zara-Leoni said:


> c'mon petey we'll be the abshow next yr.... see how good we can get 'em hehe


Hahaha

Your on. But it's not fair. You have a head start.


----------



## anabolic ant

Zara-Leoni said:


> I sneakily suspect if i got lean enough there may be another 2 in there that you cant see for fat, but i dunno if it will ever happen.... :laugh:
> 
> If it did though you can be damm sure the bikini bottoms will be low cut that year :laugh:


*hahaha sneaky suspicion there is another 2 in there,what about the abs,hehe...*

*bring out the low cut regardless!!!!*



shorty said:


> dam!! i had an 8 pack but drank 3 and now its all uneven... if i was hacks i'd be making an "i love you" thread :lol: :beer:


*well theres' nothing worng with a jay cutler tummy pack...look how far he got...*

*and awww,i cant have anyone say anything about our scott and his love spreading...we should ll spread some more love just like him....now,repeat after me everyone: "i love you,now spread the love"*



Hamster said:


> Does this work with KitKat's too?


*well...i always say eat as many kit kats as you have those little dots around your nipples....would you like me to check how many you got so you know how many kit kats to eat?*


----------



## weeman

i think hamster has been stunned into silence by the c0ck pic i sent by the looks of it:lol:


----------



## weeman

lmao,like it? monsterous isnt it lol,maybe didnt show it in his best light lolol


----------



## MaKaVeLi

weeman said:


> lmao,like it? monsterous isnt it lol,maybe didnt show it in his best light lolol


lmao, dirty man brian


----------



## weeman

not at all Mak,totally innocent,just sent a pick of my mangina is all


----------



## Pithead

I've yet to see my abs, still too much flab on em. :blush: Will let you know by.......... summer'ish.


----------



## Prakash

Try Subconscious Power of Mind, it will work


----------



## Dezmyster

I have a six pack all year round mate iv never seen the 7 and 8.


----------



## John Wood

Is this any good


----------



## martinmcg

thats a classic shot john .... top notch ...

thinking of going back and doing a retro style 70s posing rountine next year at british


----------



## Fivos

Kamal Elgarin 85kg IFBB World Champ 2008


----------



## JPN

Is it possible???

I know how to build a great six pack.

My workout routine was:

3 sets of Roman chair sit ups

3 sets of pull up bar leg raises with 15kg dumbbell held between the legs

3 sets of dumbbell side bends

Do all of these to exhaustion. With pull up bar leg raises - if you can't lift up 15kg, use a lighter weight

There's a bit more information in this article (how to get six pack abs) for building your abs


----------



## hackskii

If you are fat, you can do all the stomach exercises you want and still never have a six pack.

On the other hand you can be very lean and have a sixpack and still not train abs.


----------



## scottbourn

I'm only starting to see mine now and I'm 32 hahah just diet not the best as I'm offshore but 10 days and home diet will be clean as and loads of cadrio . i feel this is the yr of the shredded haahah

any tips on how to get them bigger .. like stick out more apart for diet and cardio and els to do ?


----------



## silver

chrisj22 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's genetics, dude.


X2


----------



## be-warrior

take this tip my friend

What Really Works:

What does strengthen your abs is what strengthens any other muscle in your body. Contraction! In this case - Decreasing the distance between your rib cage and your pelvis.

So we come back to the good old sit-up. But there are a few things to keep in mind.

Firstly, forget about the cool all-the-way-up sit-ups you see in the movies. Your abs are fully contracted when your shoulders are about 5 to 6 inches off the ground. So don't bother trying to impress or outperform someone by touching your elbows to your knees. It does nothing for you. Crunches as they are sometimes called are the way to go.

Secondly, don't wedge your feet under something to help you get up. You don't need to do this if you are doing crunches properly anyway. Your legs should be at 90 degrees to each other and your knees at 45 degrees to your waist. If you need to, use something to press your heels back against to stabilize yourself. This way you will use your hamstrings instead of your hip flexors which will keep the focus on your abs.

Thirdly, keep your hands lightly held against the side of your head or crossed on your chest. Don't clasp them together behind your head or neck. If you do you will be tempted to pull with your hands to get the last few reps out, which will put unnecessary strain on this fragile part of the spine.


----------



## DazUKM

genetics i reckon, i got a 4 pack >.>


----------



## hackskii

be-warrior said:


> take this tip my friend
> 
> What Really Works:
> 
> What does strengthen your abs is what strengthens any other muscle in your body. Contraction! In this case - Decreasing the distance between your rib cage and your pelvis.
> 
> So we come back to the good old sit-up. But there are a few things to keep in mind.
> 
> Firstly, forget about the cool all-the-way-up sit-ups you see in the movies. Your abs are fully contracted when your shoulders are about 5 to 6 inches off the ground. So don't bother trying to impress or outperform someone by touching your elbows to your knees. It does nothing for you. Crunches as they are sometimes called are the way to go.
> 
> Secondly, don't wedge your feet under something to help you get up. You don't need to do this if you are doing crunches properly anyway. Your legs should be at 90 degrees to each other and your knees at 45 degrees to your waist. If you need to, use something to press your heels back against to stabilize yourself. This way you will use your hamstrings instead of your hip flexors which will keep the focus on your abs.
> 
> Thirdly, keep your hands lightly held against the side of your head or crossed on your chest. Don't clasp them together behind your head or neck. If you do you will be tempted to pull with your hands to get the last few reps out, which will put unnecessary strain on this fragile part of the spine.


Thanks for replying, and welcome to the board...


----------

